# help training my budgie



## roger pikett (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi there all 

I am in need of some advice on training my budgie 

I got my budgie from a pet store about 3 months ago now and although I am not in all day when I am I talk to it and whistle ect I have tried putting my hand in the cage and leaving it there but no matter what I do it is still frightened of me and fly's around the cage I just don't know what else to do to try and tame it just seems frightened all the time 

so any advice will be greatly received


----------



## CharlesMeadows (May 20, 2019)

I would recommend offering your budgie some seeds or millet from your hand. Once your budgie starts eating the seeds, move your hand a little further away so he has to approach you to eat it. Gradually, he will come to trust you more.


----------



## abbibyerley (Aug 12, 2019)

Remove food from the cage for about 6 hours and then offer it millet seeds from your hand


----------



## AnimalLover07 (Feb 12, 2020)

Once it will eat from your hand try to lightly pet the head, then teach it to step up. Some budgies take longer than others to warm up but she will get there eventually. Just be around it as much as you can and talk to it in soothing voices.


----------

